# Arthroscopic capsulotomy wrist



## coderguy1939 (Oct 24, 2008)

Doctor performed an arthroscopic capsulotomy for "stiff wrist" and "fibrocartilage scarring".  I'm leaning towards an unlisted code.  Input would be appreciated.


----------



## mbort (Oct 24, 2008)

if he did any kind of debridement at all you can use the 29846 otherwise you are stuck with the unlisted.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 27, 2008)

As always, thanks for the input.


----------

